# New Lid



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I need some advice, We have a La Spaziale Astro Grinder with Dosing hopper. The lid to the doser has gone missing and we need a new one, can anyone help?? TIA


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> can anyone help?? TIA


Google probably can?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a 3rd party grinder badged for La Spaziale. What's the doser cylinder diameter (od & id) ?


----------

